# Metal Head Gaskets



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

So from what I am told , the Nismo ones are not being made anymore. And the current supply is dwindling which is making them very expensive. 

Anybody else know about where to get a set for a reasonable price , or have a set you want to sell me?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

The fountain of knowledge dry up or what..........


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Heh not exactly I just don't remeber the site that had the head gaskets other then Nismo but said sight exists or at one time did exist but I'll have to look harder.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Heh not exactly I just don't remeber the site that had the head gaskets other then Nismo but said sight exists or at one time did exist but I'll have to look harder.



Z-store has them too , I'm talking about a different manufacturer , though. Surely somebody else makes metal Hgs for these cars.

A question to the guys who have redone their HGs in regular new gaskets , how much boost can regular gaskets hold? It it worth my money to get metal or will normal ones hold past 450 Hp or so.


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

Comtec makes them. Had nothing but good luck with them. Check with www.jgycustoms.com


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

se-r-57 said:


> Comtec makes them. Had nothing but good luck with them. Check with www.jgycustoms.com


For a Z31?


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> For a Z31?


Yes sir. They make them for just about any car ya can think of.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

se-r-57 said:


> Yes sir. They make them for just about any car ya can think of.


JUst curious , because the link you provided mentions nothing about Z31s on the site. Got a link to the seller ? Or _WAS_ that the seller......


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

b/c you might have to call and ask goofball- I still say you should use wood for your head gaskets! Itll smell great! Check that place I told you about last night on monday morning also!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> b/c you might have to call and ask goofball- I still say you should use wood for your head gaskets! Itll smell great! Check that place I told you about last night on monday morning also!


Or you can , Mr Shop Guy.  I'd consider it partial payback for the A/C equipment , which is being boxed up as we speak , BTW...... :cheers:


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

all right dude- I will call him up monday

You win mr Z31 moderator?

more like wierdo................lol- get on aol damnit!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

se-r-57 said:


> Comtec makes them. Had nothing but good luck with them. Check with www.jgycustoms.com


 Actually , it's called "Cometic". I've been talking to JGY for a few days now , sounds like they have what I need. $99 for a set for a VG30ET. Thanks for the hook-up.


----------

